# Who is hungry for dinner in the Marietta/Woodstock/Canton?



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

I was thinking somewhere around 9th or 10th.


Any suggestions of where or when.   



All are welcome.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 24, 2011)

"im hungry" NOYDB


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 24, 2011)

The 10th at the Mexican place on Chastain works for me.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wednesdays work for me.  Thursdays aren't so good.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 25, 2011)

Anytime is a good time for fat boys. We are always hungry.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmm. My son's due date is the 13th, but seeing he's doing back flips and trying to kick a hole in mommas stomach, I'm not counting on being there.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep somewhere sometime around there sounds good


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Hmm. My son's due date is the 13th, but seeing he's doing back flips and trying to kick a hole in mommas stomach, I'm not counting on being there.



It is close to the Hospital.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am game for that wednesday but have class that thursday night so cant make it.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 27, 2011)

Whats it GON be?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 28, 2011)

I say February 9th at either Rib Ranch or the Mexican place that BBQBOSS suggested.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm hungry now!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 28, 2011)

Mexican is my favorite.  I just may have to come and join you all!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 28, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Mexican is my favorite.  I just may have to come and join you all!



Everyone's welcome.
Just remember to wear your hat so we recognize you.


----------



## blondiega1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't like people.....children.....or small animals...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 28, 2011)

blondiega1 said:


> I don't like people.....children.....or small animals...



Well we should be fine then!  Cause we are big, rabid, carnivorous mammals!


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 28, 2011)

Los Reyes, 9th, 19:00????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah the 10th at 1900 sounds good.


----------



## Buck (Jan 28, 2011)

Ya'll come on and go to Vegas with me and BW on the 10th...


----------



## Jranger (Jan 28, 2011)

You guy's should venture out this way and maybe hit Gumbo's...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 29, 2011)

Confirmed...  I will be a making this one when ever it is.  And Back on two wheels after finally finding out the electrical issue.   

Back In The Saddle again....  Yeah....


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 30, 2011)

So is it Los Reyos on the 9th at 7???


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 30, 2011)

The 9th and 10th????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 30, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> The 9th and 10th????



The thread starter needs to make that determination.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 30, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> The 9th and 10th????



I'm in.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> The thread starter needs to make that determination.


Let go with, Thursday  at 7pm.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Let go with, Thursday  at 7pm.



Looks like I wont be able to make the thursday. Yall have fun.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jan 31, 2011)

So do we have a final decision for sure?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Let go with, Thursday  at 7pm.





fitfabandfree said:


> So do we have a final decision for sure?



yep!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Let go with, Thursday  at 7pm.



10th at 7pm at Los Reyes sounds pretty freakin good


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 1, 2011)

No, let's go with 19:00 on the 10th @ Los Reyes.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 6, 2011)

Somebody had to.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 7, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> Somebody had to.





A fine man to do it.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 7, 2011)

So, this Thursday, 1900 hours at the los reyes place??  I am good, need one last good meal before the weekend of my demise.  :-(


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

So are we still meeting Thursday night?  How am I going to recognize the group?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> So are we still meeting Thursday night?  How am I going to recognize the group?



Yep... Just look fer me! :ninja


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 8, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> So are we still meeting Thursday night?  How am I going to recognize the group?



Oh, you'll know which group is us.  Any doubts, just look around for the best looking guys and gals in there.  That won't be us.  ;-)


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 8, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> So are we still meeting Thursday night?  How am I going to recognize the group?



We'll tell the hostess that we are the "Woody's" group. They usually give us a side room, but it may be on either floor. 

777 Townpark Lane Kennesaw, GA 30144

(770) 420 9181 

http://local.google.com/maps?q=777+Townpark+Lane+Kennesaw,+GA+30144&iwloc=A&hl=en

I called and made a reservation under "Woody's". 

I will be wearing a hat.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 8, 2011)

BTW, all forum members, SO's and lurkers are welcome.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, as it turns out, we're going into the hospital at 6 to induce labor. Hopefully the little fella gets here in time for me to come grab a beer.

You guys save me a seat.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 9, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> BTW, all forum members, SO's and lurkers are welcome.





Wiskey_33 said:


> Well, as it turns out, we're going into the hospital at 6 to induce labor. Hopefully the little fella gets here in time for me to come grab a beer.
> 
> You guys save me a seat.



We will hold a seat and a booster for you


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 9, 2011)

Me, Jessica and Lucas will be there...


----------



## DeltaHalo (Feb 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Me, Jessica and Lucas will be there...



Roger that.........Me and Donna and the boys will also be there......unless I'm snowed in


----------



## germag (Feb 9, 2011)

I wish I could come....maybe the next one. Doc says "NO RESTAURANTS". He's such a stick in the mud.....

Ya'll enjoy and somebody drink a beer for me......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 9, 2011)

germag said:


> I wish I could come....maybe the next one. Doc says "NO RESTAURANTS". He's such a stick in the mud.....
> 
> Ya'll enjoy and somebody drink a beer for me......



10-4, We all understand.  Normally i would not partake in such activities as drinking beer, but in this case, I will gladly take one for the team!  

Take care Gerald!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hope I can make it through all the snow 



germag said:


> I wish I could come....maybe the next one. Doc says "NO RESTAURANTS". He's such a stick in the mud.....
> 
> Ya'll enjoy and somebody drink a beer for me......



We will catch you next time, Gerald


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yall have fun.  I'm gonna go see Brad Paisley and Darius Rucker.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 10, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yall have fun.  I'm gonna go see Brad Paisley and Darius Rucker.



oh lord.. im sorry.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 10, 2011)

I be there... been looking forward to some messican..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yall have fun.  I'm gonna go see Brad Paisley and Darius Rucker.





BBQBOSS said:


> oh lord.. im sorry.



But he is dragging Krickit there. 

See you there Kim


I am dragging Courtney and a pooch


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 10, 2011)

I am here and hungry.


----------



## bentleyboys (Feb 10, 2011)

If you were closer ,you could have Rabbit, gravy, creamed potatoes, boiled cabbage. It will be ready in2 min.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 10, 2011)

Excellent company as usual. Can't wait for the pics...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> Excellent company as usual. Can't wait for the pics...



Good see you guys...
Agreed on the pics...


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 10, 2011)

I can't believe she showed up


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I can't believe she showed up


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 11, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I can't believe she showed up



Great to see everyone and a pleasure to meet Fitfabandfree.
Your picture just doesn't do you justice.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Good to see everyone last night.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wished I could have made it, had plans on it but I would not have made good company. Glad you all had a great time, but don't we always have a great time when we get together?

Looking forward to any pic's. Who took a few?


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 11, 2011)

Good to see everybody, glad that I came. WELL is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

lagrangedave said:


> Good to see everybody, glad that I came. WELL is it a boy or a girl?



Boy


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 11, 2011)

WTG, I am glad to be wrong


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 11, 2011)

It was a good night, and to meet y'all!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

A few pic,


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

OMG!!! BASSBABY!!!!!!!!!!!! HubaHubaHuba, you're lookin GOOOD DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, the rest of ya'll look nice too............dang Bass!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OMG!!! BASSBABY!!!!!!!!!!!! HubaHubaHuba, you're lookin GOOOD DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, the rest of ya'll look nice too............dang Bass!!!



BAssboy sure does ,  Lost weight, been working out.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> BAssboy sure does ,  Lost weight, been working out.


Yeah, I "kinda followed" his *workout* for a bit, then he got "too busy" to keep some of us updated.............. he's doing it *right* though!!!
 Congrats Darlin', I'm proud of you, Bassbaby!!!!


----------

